# ispconfig 3 install porb.



## ubuntu (23. Nov. 2009)

gute abend ich woltle auf mein debian lenny 5.0 ispconfig 3 installieren, ich habe hier dazu ein tut gefunden.... und auch alles danach gemacht, nun jetzt steht bei mir während der instalation "Unable to connect to mysql server Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
das bedeutet doch das er keine verbindung zum mysql aufbauen kann.
so wie kann ich mein mysql löschen und dann neu installieren?
wenn ich versuche mysql neu zu starten so wie es im tut beschrieben ist dann steht da fatal error on line 1......
ich hoffe ich konnte mich klar genug ausdrücken.
mfg


----------



## F4RR3LL (24. Nov. 2009)

das zauberwort heißt reinstall

```
apt-get reinstall mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev
```


----------



## ubuntu (24. Nov. 2009)

wenn ich diesen befehle  verwende



> apt-get reinstall mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev


dann steht da 

"E: Ungültige Operation reinstall

was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## ubuntu (24. Nov. 2009)

wenn ich den befehel reinstall verwende dan steht bei mir 
"E: ungültige operation" 
ich hatte z.b. diesen befehl verwendet 
"apt-get reinstall postfix postfix-mysql postfix-doc mysql-client mysql-server courier-authdaemon courier-authlib-mysql courier-pop courier-pop-ssl courier-imap courier-imap-ssl libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql sasl2-bin libpam-mysql openssl courier-maildrop getmail4 rkhunter binutils"

wie schon gesagt dann steht da ungültige operation.

als ich das mit aptitude versucht habe ging es teilweise aber bei mysql server kam die meldung 

"
error: Found option without preceding group in config file: /etc/mysql/my.cnf at line: 1
Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
"

 aptitude reinstall postfix postfix-mysql postfix-doc mysql-client mysql-server courier-authdaemon courier-authlib-mysql courier-pop courier-pop-ssl courier-imap courier-imap-ssl libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql sasl2-bin libpam-mysql openssl courier-maildrop getmail4 rkhunter binutils
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
Lese erweiterte Statusinformationen
Initialisiere Paketstatus... Fertig
*Die folgenden Pakete werden ERNEUT INSTALLIERT:
  binutils courier-authdaemon courier-authlib-mysql courier-imap
  courier-imap-ssl courier-maildrop courier-pop courier-pop-ssl getmail4
  libpam-mysql libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql
  mysql-client mysql-server openssl postfix postfix-doc postfix-mysql
  rkhunter sasl2-bin
0 Pakete aktualisiert, 0 zusätzlich installiert, 21 erneut installiert,* 0 werden entfernt und 39 nicht aktualisiert.
Muss 2686kB/8497kB an Archiven herunterladen. Nach dem Entpacken werden 0B zusätzlich belegt sein.
Schreibe erweiterte Statusinformationen... Fertig
Hole:1 ftp://mir1.ovh.net lenny/main binutils 2.18.1~cvs20080103-7 [2686kB]
2686kB wurden in 0s heruntergeladen (4375kB/s)
Vorkonfiguration der Pakete ...
(Lese Datenbank ... 62950 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von libsasl2-2 2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1 (durch .../libsasl2-2_2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für libsasl2-2 ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von binutils 2.18.1~cvs20080103-7 (durch .../binutils_2.18.1~cvs20080103-7_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für binutils ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von courier-authdaemon 0.61.0-1+lenny1 (durch .../courier-authdaemon_0.61.0-1+lenny1_i386.deb) ...
Stopping Courier authentication services: authdaemond.
Entpacke Ersatz für courier-authdaemon ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von courier-authlib-mysql 0.61.0-1+lenny1 (durch .../courier-authlib-mysql_0.61.0-1+lenny1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für courier-authlib-mysql ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von courier-maildrop 0.60.0-2 (durch .../courier-maildrop_0.60.0-2_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für courier-maildrop ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von courier-pop-ssl 0.60.0-2 (durch .../courier-pop-ssl_0.60.0-2_i386.deb) ...
Stopping Courier POP3-SSL server: pop3d-ssl.
Entpacke Ersatz für courier-pop-ssl ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von getmail4 4.7.8-1 (durch .../getmail4_4.7.8-1_all.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für getmail4 ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von libsasl2-modules 2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1 (durch .../libsasl2-modules_2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für libsasl2-modules ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von mysql-client 5.0.51a-24+lenny2 (durch .../mysql-client_5.0.51a-24+lenny2_all.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für mysql-client ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von mysql-server 5.0.51a-24+lenny2 (durch .../mysql-server_5.0.51a-24+lenny2_all.deb) ...
*error: Found option without preceding group in config file: /etc/mysql/my.cnf at line: 1
Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted*
^Cdpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server_5.0.51a-24+lenny2_all.deb (--unpack):
 Unterprozess pre-installation script mit Signal (Unterbrechung) getötet
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von openssl 0.9.8g-15+lenny5 (durch .../openssl_0.9.8g-15+lenny5_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für openssl ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von rkhunter 1.3.2-6 (durch .../rkhunter_1.3.2-6_all.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für rkhunter ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von sasl2-bin 2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1 (durch .../sasl2-bin_2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1_i386.deb) ...
Stopping SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.
Entpacke Ersatz für sasl2-bin ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von courier-imap 4.4.0-2 (durch .../courier-imap_4.4.0-2_i386.deb) ...
Stopping Courier IMAP server: imapd.
Entpacke Ersatz für courier-imap ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von courier-imap-ssl 4.4.0-2 (durch .../courier-imap-ssl_4.4.0-2_i386.deb) ...
Stopping Courier IMAP-SSL server: imapd-ssl.
Entpacke Ersatz für courier-imap-ssl ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von courier-pop 0.60.0-2 (durch .../courier-pop_0.60.0-2_i386.deb) ...
Stopping Courier POP3 server: pop3d.
Entpacke Ersatz für courier-pop ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von libpam-mysql 0.6.2-1 (durch .../libpam-mysql_0.6.2-1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für libpam-mysql ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von libsasl2-modules-sql 2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1 (durch .../libsasl2-modules-sql_2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für libsasl2-modules-sql ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von postfix 2.5.5-1.1 (durch .../postfix_2.5.5-1.1_i386.deb) ...
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Entpacke Ersatz für postfix ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von postfix-doc 2.5.5-1.1 (durch .../postfix-doc_2.5.5-1.1_all.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für postfix-doc ...
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von postfix-mysql 2.5.5-1.1 (durch .../postfix-mysql_2.5.5-1.1_i386.deb) ...
Entpacke Ersatz für postfix-mysql ...
Verarbeite Trigger für man-db ...
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server_5.0.51a-24+lenny2_all.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
Ein Paket konnte nicht installiert werden. Versuche zu lösen:
Richte courier-authdaemon ein (0.61.0-1+lenny1) ...
Starting Courier authentication services: authdaemond.
Richte openssl ein (0.9.8g-15+lenny5) ...
Richte getmail4 ein (4.7.8-1) ...
Richte mysql-client ein (5.0.51a-24+lenny2) ...
Richte postfix-doc ein (2.5.5-1.1) ...
Richte libsasl2-2 ein (2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1) ...
Richte courier-authlib-mysql ein (0.61.0-1+lenny1) ...
Richte libpam-mysql ein (0.6.2-1) ...
Richte binutils ein (2.18.1~cvs20080103-7) ...
Richte postfix ein (2.5.5-1.1) ...

Postfix configuration was not changed.  If you need to make changes, edit
/etc/postfix/main.cf (and others) as needed.  To view Postfix configuration
values, see postconf(1).

After modifying main.cf, be sure to run '/etc/init.d/postfix reload'.

Running newaliases
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Richte courier-imap ein (4.4.0-2) ...
Starting Courier IMAP server: imapd.
Richte sasl2-bin ein (2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1) ...
To enable saslauthd, edit /etc/default/saslauthd and set START=yes (warning).
Richte courier-pop ein (0.60.0-2) ...
Starting Courier POP3 server: pop3d.
Richte libsasl2-modules ein (2.1.22.dfsg1-23+lenny1) ...
Richte courier-pop-ssl ein (0.60.0-2) ...
cp: schreibe nicht durch die freihängende symbolische Verknüpfung »/usr/lib/courier/pop3d.pem«
chmod: kann nicht auf der freihängenden symbolischen Verknüpfung »/usr/lib/courier/pop3d.pem« arbeiten
.....

ich hatte die datei "my.cnf" bearbeitet in einem editor, nach der bearbeitung wollte es ein "Schlüssel" haben, dann habe ich da ein key eingegeben!

vi /etc/mysql/my.cnf das war die datei 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ich bedanke mich schonmal 
mfg


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2009)

Da scheint was beim bearbiten fehlgeschlagen zu sein und deswegen auch die mysql Probleme, denn ohne die Datei läuft mysql nicht. Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /etc/mysql/


----------



## ubuntu (25. Nov. 2009)

gute abend die ausgabe lautet :

ls -la /etc/mysql/
insgesamt 56
drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 24. Nov 17:45 .
drwxr-xr-x 95 root root  4096 24. Nov 18:33 ..
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 22. Nov 19:47 conf.d
-rw-------  1 root root   312 22. Nov 19:47 debian.cnf
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1198 27. Aug 12:32 debian-start
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3880 22. Nov 21:15 my.cnf
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 16384 22. Nov 22:34 .my.cnf.swn
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 16384 22. Nov 20:00 .my.cnf.swo


mfg


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2009)

Mach mal bitte folgendes:

mv /etc/mysql/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf.old
mv /etc/mysql/.my.cnf.swo /etc/mysql/my.cnf

und starte mysql neu.


----------

